# Macon County Club Openings-A 1st



## Paid Up (Dec 19, 2006)

We have 2 - 4 memberships opening for our club.  This club is located in Macon County.  First time ever looking for quality hunters.  This farm is family owned and QDM managed for 6 years and very strict on management.  Farm consist of 600 acres, 3000 square foot lodge, 13 food plots.  We own the tractors and members are asked to participate in 2 work weekends annually.  

Details:
Duck pond
Turkeys
Quality bucks
Walk in cooler
Electric golf carts only used on the farm
2 bucks and 3 does per membership
Currenly have 5 members 
Walk in cooler
Over 300 saw tooth oaks and persimon trees planted
Game room
16 permant stands on property
Bucks recently taken on the farm scored:
10 Point scored 155 B&C
8 Point scored 145 B&C
9 Point scored 141 B&C
8 Point scored 135 B&C

We are looking for family oriented members who are looking for a club that are not club jumpers.

No guest allowed

On average we take 4 good bucks per year.

Memberships are going to be around $1,800 to $2,000 per year.

Lodging and food is provided on weekends.

This is a family ran farm for growing big bucks and pine trees. Terrian is rolling hims, hardwood thickets and clear cuts.

Memberships run from March to end of deer season each year.

Again, this is the first time we have looked for members and we are looking for hunters who want to stay.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Deano (Dec 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BOW'D UP (Dec 20, 2006)

what is the total # of hunters. is the membership a family membership or is it 1 spot = 1 hunter . just tryin to gage the amount of pressure.
when are dues to be paid
thanks


----------



## Paid Up (Dec 20, 2006)

Bow'd - 

PM sent


----------



## Josh Clark (Dec 21, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## One With Nature (Dec 23, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## maconducks (Dec 25, 2006)

What about the duck pond, can you hunt it after deer season goes out?


----------



## markj (Dec 31, 2006)

will take 2 spots for 07/08.please call asap/706-217-7595


----------

